# Data card for Samsung galaxy tab 10"



## yar.srikanth (Aug 2, 2011)

Guys, 

I want to buy Samsung galaxy tab 10", buy im wondering how to access net from my car, where there will be no wifi. 

Can i use a data card with this tablet, to access internet. or is there any other way?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 2, 2011)

it has a SIM card slot. pop in a SIM that has 3G enabled or EDGE enabled.


----------

